# clockwise.io - has anybody tried this service?



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys. So I tried searching the forum first for any information about clockwise.io (CLOCKWISE). I intend to ask them for some information and perhaps request a sample order but I wanted to know if anybody here has had any experience with them and would like to offer an opinion. Their website looks good and it looks like they are offering what I am looking for in a fulfillment service but it's always good to see what others have to say about a business. Thanks!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks nice, where are they located?


----------



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> Looks nice, where are they located?


Looks like they are located in Pittsburgh, PA.


----------

